# Aging poetry



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

*edit*, sorry, just too raw.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

delete


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW Rozanne,

There is some really powerful feelings coming out in this piece.

Greg


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

delete


----------

